# Is Wallpaper coming back?



## ElTacoPaco

I am a newly opened Benjamin Moore and Porter retailer and currently do not have any wall coverings. Should I start carrying wall coverings and if so what brand and what supplies are needed to compliment installation


----------



## daArch

ElTacoPaco said:


> I am a newly opened Benjamin Moore and Porter retailer and currently do not have any wall coverings. Should I start carrying wall coverings and if so what brand and what supplies are needed to compliment installation


In many areas of the country wallcovering is back. In other areas it is still in a deep recession. You need to talk to installers, decorators, and homeowners to get a feel if wallpaper is a trending decorative choices. 

DO NOT TALK TO THE INDUSTRY REPS - they lie.

In general, wallcovering is trending up in educated, financially vibrant areas. The cash flush youthful homeowners are appreciative of both traditional textiles and new dynamic designs. 

Make sure you are in a market that is experiencing an upsurge in the renewed appreciation in wallcovering OR is poised to do so. There is a HUGE cash outlay to invest in books, shelf space, time, and sales staff. Investigate your market. If it is ripe, you will reap rewards. If you mis-read, you will lose big time.


----------



## Underdog

I agree, check out the market. I couldn't figure out where you are.

In San Antonio wallpaper outlets are diminishing. Lowe's has dropped out and a lot of the Sherwin Williams stores.

We do have an outlet store that also sells blinds that's family owned. They seem to serve the few do-it-yourselfers around here. And of course there is online.

Most wallpaper installation is handled by designers and decorators. They have their private sources and cartel here in town. As a result, the materials are expensive and high end.

If you want paperhangers to frequent your store, carry a couple of good wallpaper friendly sealers and 5's of the regular pre-mixed vinyl adhesives. They have a few items that sit well on a small amount of shelf space... seam rollers, seam adhesive, one gallons of Vinyl over vinyl and such. Go look at a wallpaper friendly store and see what they have. Commercial hangers use a lot of paste.

A good adhesive I use on non-woven is Golden Harvest 57. For me, paste the wall wallpapers come up a lot.


----------



## chrisn

Depends on where you are


----------



## PACman

Wallpaper? Never again! I don't care how much people want it, it is way too much of a headache to mess with. Couple that with crappy margins and book expense--- no way am I getting burned on that one again. You can't get enough profit out of it to justify the money and time you have to put into it. When the wallpaper manufacturers started selling direct to consumers at my cost? No f-ing way. Never again.


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Underdog said:


> I agree, check out the market. I couldn't figure out where you are.
> 
> In San Antonio wallpaper outlets are diminishing. Lowe's has dropped out and a lot of the Sherwin Williams stores.
> 
> We do have an outlet store that also sells blinds that's family owned. They seem to serve the few do-it-yourselfers around here. And of course there is online.
> 
> Most wallpaper installation is handled by designers and decorators. They have their private sources and cartel here in town. As a result, the materials are expensive and high end.
> 
> If you want paperhangers to frequent your store, carry a couple of good wallpaper friendly sealers and 5's of the regular pre-mixed vinyl adhesives. They have a few items that sit well on a small amount of shelf space... seam rollers, seam adhesive, one gallons of Vinyl over vinyl and such. Go look at a wallpaper friendly store and see what they have. Commercial hangers use a lot of paste.
> 
> A good adhesive I use on non-woven is Golden Harvest 57. For me, paste the wall wallpapers come up a lot.


Looking at my options and personal experience I will take your advice and look away. Price for the books is high and Designers/Decorators can get it direct from York or whoever so why bother


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Underdog said:


> I agree, check out the market. I couldn't figure out where you are.
> 
> In San Antonio wallpaper outlets are diminishing. Lowe's has dropped out and a lot of the Sherwin Williams stores.
> 
> We do have an outlet store that also sells blinds that's family owned. They seem to serve the few do-it-yourselfers around here. And of course there is online.
> 
> Most wallpaper installation is handled by designers and decorators. They have their private sources and cartel here in town. As a result, the materials are expensive and high end.
> 
> If you want paperhangers to frequent your store, carry a couple of good wallpaper friendly sealers and 5's of the regular pre-mixed vinyl adhesives. They have a few items that sit well on a small amount of shelf space... seam rollers, seam adhesive, one gallons of Vinyl over vinyl and such. Go look at a wallpaper friendly store and see what they have. Commercial hangers use a lot of paste.
> 
> A good adhesive I use on non-woven is Golden Harvest 57. For me, paste the wall wallpapers come up a lot.


I will take your advice an carry those materials. Thank you


----------



## DrakeB

Gardz is the answer to the wallpaper problem.


----------



## chrisn

DrakeB said:


> Gardz is the answer to the wallpaper problem.


Not sure what you mean by an answer to wallpaper problem, but it is a good primer for wall paper installation for sure, the only one I use.


----------



## PACman

I guess my answer to the original question would be "not if i can stop it, it isn't!".


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> I guess my answer to the original question would be "not if i can stop it, it isn't!".


Thanks, we need more positive thinking like yours


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> Thanks, we need more positive thinking like yours


You are welcome. Just trying to do my part.

Honestly though, if there was any way i could make any profit on wallpaper or wallpaper supplies i would do it in a heartbeat. There just isn't enough meat on that bone. It's hard to compete with the Home Depot "wall size" debacle of this past summer.


----------



## PACman

Since it appears that I am going to have some free time on my hands this morning, instead of my usual behr/Sw rant, I am going to entertain you with one of my favorite tales of wallpaper retail days gone by. And yes, there is a moral to this story!

I had a woman come into my store one day, and she had a wallpaper book name, a page number, and a pattern number written down. She came in to order from us to take advantage of our 35% off all custom ordered wallpaper sale. She asked me to take her dimensions and figure up how many double rolls she would need to do the job. Taking into account that there was an 18" pattern repeat, I figured it up as 4 double rolls. She had a fit! "the woman at the super duper giant box store diy super center said I would only need 3" she said. I explained or tried to explain, that she would be losing a pretty large amount of usable paper on every run because of the long pattern repeat. She claimed that I was just trying to pad the order because of the 35% off sale. So I just ordered her the three double rolls as she wished and thought I was done with it. Her son who was doing the hanging had been a "professional" wallpaper hanger, so I thought ok, maybe I'm wrong or at least he will see that he will be short due to the pattern repeat.

Long story short (too late I know!), three weeks later she comes in complaining because the double rolls I sold her were "cut short" or something. I ordered her another double roll and she at least agreed to paying the sale price on it. I was being as nice as possible trying to help her out, just like I always do. I actually covered the shipping costs for her. Sure enough, when they went to hang it, the colors were off. They had stopped in the middle of the longest wall in the room. It was a different batch, the batch she had bought being no longer available. So I ended up having to spend three days calling the manufacturer trying to get 1 double roll of the same batch. No go. I ended up having to get 2 of the second batch to get a good color match to satisfy the woman. At the stores expense of course.

Then she complained to the district office that I was incompetent, when it was someone else at another company that caused the problem in the first place, and they never knew what a nightmare they had caused by their ignorance. 

This kind of thing happens often enough with paint, that there is no way I'm ever going to put myself in that kind of situation again. It's hard enough trying to deal with the false and misleading info that consumers are getting about paint performance as it is. Trying to deal with that kind of thing with wallpaper is just not worth the 10% profit I made on that initial sale, minus the freight charge and the 2 double rolls, and having my name drug through the mud when I was doing the right thing, it isn't anywhere near worth it to me now that I own my own store.

If I had enough legit wallpaper contractors it would be something I would consider, but there just isn't enough around to even think of it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Up our way we have been asked about installing wall paper 5 times in going on 6 years.

I know a couple of guys close by that just do paper hanging. We usually call one of those guys.


----------



## Gough

We used to work with a paperhanger here, she would have us do trim and ceilings, as well as set scaffold. She was one of two 'hangers in the area and I think they've both been retired for 10 years at least. This fall, I had a client ask for the name of a reputable person to hang some paper. I couldn't come up with any names, let alone that of a reputable installer.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> We used to work with a paperhanger here, she would have us do trim and ceilings, as well as set scaffold. She was one of two 'hangers in the area and I think they've both been retired for 10 years at least. This fall, I had a client ask for the name of a reputable person to hang some paper. I couldn't come up with any names, let alone that of a reputable installer.


Didn't the last one just retire and move to the shore somewhere up nor'east?


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> Didn't the last one just retire and move to the shore somewhere up nor'east?


It was for a one-day job. Maybe he'd come out of retirement if he got paid portal to portal. Let's see...5,600 miles @ $1.75/mile....


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> Since it appears that I am going to have some free time on my hands this morning, instead of my usual behr/Sw rant, I am going to entertain you with one of my favorite tales of wallpaper retail days gone by. And yes, there is a moral to this story!
> 
> I had a woman come into my store one day, and she had a wallpaper book name, a page number, and a pattern number written down. She came in to order from us to take advantage of our 35% off all custom ordered wallpaper sale. She asked me to take her dimensions and figure up how many double rolls she would need to do the job. Taking into account that there was an 18" pattern repeat, I figured it up as 4 double rolls. She had a fit! "the woman at the super duper giant box store diy super center said I would only need 3" she said. I explained or tried to explain, that she would be losing a pretty large amount of usable paper on every run because of the long pattern repeat. She claimed that I was just trying to pad the order because of the 35% off sale. So I just ordered her the three double rolls as she wished and thought I was done with it. Her son who was doing the hanging had been a "professional" wallpaper hanger, so I thought ok, maybe I'm wrong or at least he will see that he will be short due to the pattern repeat.
> 
> Long story short (too late I know!), three weeks later she comes in complaining because the double rolls I sold her were "cut short" or something. I ordered her another double roll and she at least agreed to paying the sale price on it. I was being as nice as possible trying to help her out, just like I always do. I actually covered the shipping costs for her. Sure enough, when they went to hang it, the colors were off. They had stopped in the middle of the longest wall in the room. It was a different batch, the batch she had bought being no longer available. So I ended up having to spend three days calling the manufacturer trying to get 1 double roll of the same batch. No go. I ended up having to get 2 of the second batch to get a good color match to satisfy the woman. At the stores expense of course.
> 
> Then she complained to the district office that I was incompetent, when it was someone else at another company that caused the problem in the first place, and they never knew what a nightmare they had caused by their ignorance.
> 
> This kind of thing happens often enough with paint, that there is no way I'm ever going to put myself in that kind of situation again. It's hard enough trying to deal with the false and misleading info that consumers are getting about paint performance as it is. Trying to deal with that kind of thing with wallpaper is just not worth the 10% profit I made on that initial sale, minus the freight charge and the 2 double rolls, and having my name drug through the mud when I was doing the right thing, it isn't anywhere near worth it to me now that I own my own store.
> 
> If I had enough legit wallpaper contractors it would be something I would consider, but there just isn't enough around to even think of it.


some people you just cannot please, you should know that


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> some people you just cannot please, you should know that


No sh!t. Brevity is not Pac's strong point.

Of course, he probably types faster than us, chrisn. :yes:

Merry Christmas.


----------



## SemiproJohn

slinger58 said:


> No sh!t. *Brevity is not Pac's strong point*.
> 
> Of course, he probably types faster than us, chrisn. :yes:
> 
> Merry Christmas.


I don't think I could ever be accused of being overly succinct. Chrisn is the King of Brevity, while I am usually guilty of having diarrhea of the written word. It's not just PacMan.


----------



## slinger58

SemiproJohn said:


> I don't think I could ever be accused of being overly succinct. Chrisn is the King of Brevity, while I am usually guilty of having diarrhea of the written word. It's not just PacMan.


Chrisn is always half asleep (see what time he posts), of course he's brief.

Pacman is a paint dealer. He's the reason I call in my orders ahead of time at the paint store. Get in, get out!

Merry Christmas, Pacman. :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> Since it appears that I am going to have some free time on my hands this morning, instead of my usual behr/Sw rant, I am going to entertain you with one of my favorite...yada yada yada


 Your story (well told in fact) brought the 80's flooding back to me. It took so long for everybody to learn those lessons about run numbers and such.

It's why me and my brothers learned how to hang rolls with defective rollage, putting the worst behind the refrigerator or splicing in the Indians. We hated dealing with the retailer or worse yet, the factory rep.

Sales people are a little more sophisticated now and don't get into quite so many issues as the 80's and 90's but a competent paperhanger can see those things a mile away now. I don't start a job until I have everything on site, but I don't remember ever stopping in the middle of a wall. So many times you can turn a corner with a different lot#.





Gough said:


> We used to work with a paperhanger here, she would have us do trim and ceilings, as well as set scaffold. She was one of two 'hangers in the area and I think they've both been retired for 10 years at least. This fall, I had a client ask for the name of a reputable person to hang some paper. I couldn't come up with any names, let alone that of a reputable installer.


 And yet we're still considered a tier up from housepainter.


----------



## Gough

And yet we're still considered a tier up from housepainter. [/QUOTE]

Not a particularly high bar.


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> Chrisn is always half asleep (see what time he posts), of course he's brief.
> 
> Pacman is a paint dealer. He's the reason I call in my orders ahead of time at the paint store. Get in, get out!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Pacman. :thumbup:


not true, I have not finished my coffee yet, but ,trust me, I am wide awake
(most of the time)


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> some people you just cannot please, you should know that


But it got to the point 15-20 years ago when it was just about everyone who ordered paper was this way. Then the 1-800 numbers to order direct started and these same customers could order at my cost. Then they would come in with all kinds of problems from the pre-pasted not sticking or sticking to fast to misprinted to god knows how many problems. At that point most WP retailers other then the box stores said f-it. Why should we go out of our way to help when we didn't make a dime off of it?

The wallpaper manufacturers shot themselves in the foot when it came to brick and mortar stores. Only of there was a very large market for it would i ever consider bringing it back into my store.


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> Chrisn is always half asleep (see what time he posts), of course he's brief.
> 
> Pacman is a paint dealer. He's the reason I call in my orders ahead of time at the paint store. Get in, get out!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Pacman. :thumbup:


I get ALL my orders done before I go playing on the interweb! Just not a lot of people needing paint two days before Christmas. If you were paying attention there were some pretty large gaps between my comments this summer when I was busy. And this being my second year being open I haven't developed it to the point where there is any consistency to how busy I am with orders.

At least I'm not sitting around sexting my GF or playing candy crush on my phone all day like the kids at the box stores are.


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> But it got to the point 15-20 years ago when it was just about everyone who ordered paper was this way. Then the 1-800 numbers to order direct started and these same customers could order at my cost. Then they would come in with all kinds of problems from the pre-pasted not sticking or sticking to fast to misprinted to god knows how many problems. At that point most WP retailers other then the box stores said f-it. Why should we go out of our way to help when we didn't make a dime off of it?
> 
> The wallpaper manufacturers shot themselves in the foot when it came to brick and mortar stores. Only of there was a very large market for it would i ever consider bringing it back into my store.


 While Chrisn is a wonderful advocate, and wallpaper installation raised my two sons, your assessment is painfully accurate.


----------



## Gwarel

I have a pretty good relationship with three local paint stores. I rarely get a call from anyone that says the paint store referred me for a paint job, but when someone needs a paperhanger, my phone rings. I know that the paint store doesn't make much on a few fives of paste, but if they refer a hack, I'm sure they hear all about it.......


----------



## chrisn

PACman said:


> But it got to the point 15-20 years ago when it was just about everyone who ordered paper was this way. Then the 1-800 numbers to order direct started and these same customers could order at my cost. Then they would come in with all kinds of problems from the pre-pasted not sticking or sticking to fast to misprinted to god knows how many problems. At that point most WP retailers other then the box stores said f-it. Why should we go out of our way to help when we didn't make a dime off of it?
> 
> The wallpaper manufacturers shot themselves in the foot when it came to brick and mortar stores. Only of there was a very large market for it would i ever consider bringing it back into my store.


Sadly, that's all true.:icon_cry:


----------



## Crackshot

Im doing a job atm. brand new 320m2 house, all wallpaper (not me I dont touch the stuff) from what I can gather. rich people buy wallpaper.


----------



## chrisn

Rich people are strange


----------



## PACman

i had some wallpaper try to get in my store yesterday but i beat it down with a bucket of "glue".


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> i had some wallpaper try to get in my store yesterday but i beat it down with a bucket of "glue".


 
A limerick for Chrisn:

_There once was a product called glue,_
_The word being used sans a clue;_
_Despite all the truck,_
_The name really "stuck",_
_But always will be paste to you._


----------



## Crackshot

im not a fan. but from what i can gather, there are two type of wallpaper.
the wallpaper from the 80's which we are constantly removing or painting over.
and the kind where you see and it's $500 a roll and you think. yeah its nice its laced with silver and gold all fancy fleur de lis and other symmetrical repeating patterns but who can afford that stuff? maybe in your toilet?


----------



## Underdog

Crackshot said:


> im not a fan. but from what i can gather, there are two type of wallpaper.
> the wallpaper from the 80's which we are constantly removing or painting over.
> and the kind where you see and it's $500 a roll and you think. yeah its nice its laced with silver and gold all fancy fleur de lis and other symmetrical repeating patterns but who can afford that stuff? maybe in your toilet?


 


chrisn said:


> Rich people are strange


 

Couldn't have said it better myself.
I so rarely install normal houses anymore. Glass beads are in, just takes 4 times as many blades .

Come to think of it I hang a lot of powder rooms. The architecture is so big now with rounded corners, hardly do any dining or living rooms anymore.
Bedrooms... bedrooms still have the area closed off enough for wallpaper.

Used to, I could price wallpaper installation to where if I screwed up I could pay for it. I can't charge several hundred a roll for labor, makes it a bit scary. Now I have to cut a bolt and hang it just to make sure I don't get in too deep.

At least my clientele doesn't go looking for more bids... too afraid of hiring a screw-up.


----------



## Paradigmzz

If this attaches right, i think wallpaper is making a comeback, heres my living room accent wall.


----------



## centralalbertapaint

I notice a lot of it in Central Alberta, in the stores that is.


----------



## EnglishDecorator

No wonder wallpaper ain't in where you guys are, seems nobody does it? 

Who decided that it was two separate trades? Wallpapering is a real simple task abit like painting , once you get familiar and confidant there is no stopping you!

Home owners would paint everything here aswell if they had too employ separate guys to complete a room! Sounds bloody daft ta me!


----------



## Paradigmzz

EnglishDecorator said:


> No wonder wallpaper ain't in where you guys are, seems nobody does it?
> 
> Who decided that it was two separate trades? Wallpapering is a real simple task abit like painting , once you get familiar and confidant there is no stopping you!
> 
> Home owners would paint everything here aswell if they had too employ separate guys to complete a room! Sounds bloody daft ta me!




Funny part is i ordered that wallpaper from the UK. 

The reason we dont wallpaper is because our designs are a bit different than yours. Heres a shot of the other half of that room. Wallpaper would detract from the rest of the architectural elements...


HTML:


----------



## EnglishDecorator

I don't think it makes and difference what the design is we have thousands of designs

Do painters not even touch lining paper in the USA? Think I was hanging that confidantly at 17yrs old!


----------



## EnglishDecorator

Ps looks a nice room ! I have shed loads of paper to do here, I will post some pics when done


----------



## Paradigmzz

Im a painter and I hung that. We do what work is most readily available and paper is not a main venue here.


----------



## chrisn

EnglishDecorator said:


> No wonder wallpaper ain't in where you guys are, seems nobody does it?
> 
> Who decided that it was two separate trades? Wallpapering is a real simple task abit like painting , once you get familiar and confidant there is no stopping you!
> 
> Home owners would paint everything here aswell if they had too employ separate guys to complete a room! Sounds bloody daft ta me!


Being a paper hanger AND painter, I would argue that. I think it takes YEARS to learn both trades and it is a life long task. One never knows it all. At least I don't.


----------



## EnglishDecorator

Aye both take years but it certainly ain't a specialised task to wallpaper! In the grand scheme of things they are simple tasks. Thets face it we got into this trade via being a tad bit thick lol so its not that complicated


----------



## chrisn

EnglishDecorator said:


> Aye both take years but it certainly ain't a specialised task to wallpaper! In the grand scheme of things they are simple tasks. Thets face it we got into this trade via being a tad bit thick lol so its not that complicated


You ever hang any Bedazzaled, Zuber, Gracie? Nothing simple about that.
Even cheapo pre pasted crap takes a little knowledge and skill to apply properly. Get a couple double rolls of Norwall and do a powder room with a pedestal sink in it and tell me it's easy.


----------



## EnglishDecorator

Think your mis understanding me. We all get those jobs where its a fekin nightmare and certainly ain't easy. Let me just clarify.. There is alot of skill that goes into our trade .

It certainly ain't rocket science though!


----------



## chrisn

EnglishDecorator said:


> Think your mis understanding me. We all get those jobs where its a fekin nightmare and certainly ain't easy. Let me just clarify.. There is alot of skill that goes into our trade .
> 
> It certainly ain't rocket science though!




what is?


----------



## EnglishDecorator

You obviously think being able to hang paper is like king status? 

In England its just normal that you should be able to hang paper its nothing special.


----------



## chrisn

I was born in your country and I guess that inherent wall paper hanging capability was not transferred to me, I had to learn it all from scratch and am still learning .


----------



## chrisn

The rest of you wall paper guys could chime in here you know.:yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Where'd that old retired guy go?


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> The rest of you wall paper guys could chime in here you know.:yes:


 Here's where I see how people get banned.
I'm wondering why there's not speculation of who this guy is.

Oh, I'm saying I'd get banned, not the other way around.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Underdog, I know it's been said before but you've got the best signature lines I've ever seen. Always good for a laugh. Do you come up with all of them yourself?


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> You ever hang any Bedazzaled, Zuber, Gracie? Nothing simple about that.
> Even cheapo pre pasted crap takes a little knowledge and skill to apply properly. Get a couple double rolls of Norwall and do a powder room with a pedestal sink in it and tell me it's easy.


[email protected]! Don't get me fired up!


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> The rest of you wall paper guys could chime in here you know.:yes:


I fekkin hate wallpaper.

It just has dropped out of popularity for the most part in the states. There is still a demand in some higher end areas of the country, but we don't all live at Downton Abbey so right now there isn't much demand.


----------



## Underdog

Wildbill7145 said:


> Underdog, I know it's been said before but you've got the best signature lines I've ever seen. Always good for a laugh. Do you come up with all of them yourself?


Yeah, Slinger has said something before. It's fun that they get noticed.

It's like this:
I believe it was C.E.Joad that said, a few different ways that "The secret of creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."

I try to do my own but it's hard. Mostly I'll take somebody else's idea and try to make it my own. I try to change it enough so as it can't be found on Google. Sometimes all you have to do is personalize it to your intended audience.

For instance, I saw an episode of 'Family Guy' where they were at a marriage counselor. I remember Peter saying at the end, "Yay, I WON!!"
I turned that into "If your couple's counseling starts to get boring, try turning it into a competition."
I just now Googled it and got the attachment below. Even without the misplaced apostrophe, it's the only reference. (I gotta work on my grammar. It should have been "couples" with no apostrophe.)

Memes are a great way to practice. I remember the guy who kept losing TP out of the port-a-potty because of the draft sucking it off the roll. I have a few go to memes that I like to play with like the raccoon. Memes are the easiest.

There's an artist/writer's/photographer's site that has a month long cartoon contest every once in a while that I'm thinking of participating in. Don't know if I could come up with a theme to carry 30 strips though.

Dang, I just Googled "If cleanliness is next to Godliness, then my work vehicle is Satan's Chariot." I don't know if it's because it's my computer, and my computer's history, but the whole page practically is Paint Talk.


----------



## DrakeB

Do you keep a journal of all the old ones? I've seen quite a couple, but I have a feeling I missed some gems, also.


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> I fekkin hate wallpaper.
> 
> It just has dropped out of popularity for the most part in the states. There is still a demand in some higher end areas of the country, but we don't all live at Downton Abbey so right now there isn't much demand.


The quote I'm doing today, just now, is for six shelves and nine drawers, and sides, top and bottom of a silver closet. The material is that anti-tarnish silver lining stuff.

Let's see a painter do that!

And in the painter's defense, I once told a homeowner I could paint a niche wall, about 50 sq. ft.. 
Had to apologize for being so cocky. To this day I don't know what I did wrong. Could've been my prep, my choice of roller nap; point is I DON'T KNOW.

I want to see a painter hang a bedroom wall with a 5'x3' window with non-woven material and come out alright on the other side.
Or hang an angled ceiling and make the ceiling line match when you get to the mismatch.

Or be able to hang an 8 roll room with 6 rolls.

Best I can do Chrisn.


----------



## Underdog

DrakeB said:


> Do you keep a journal of all the old ones? I've seen quite a couple, but I have a feeling I missed some gems, also.


I guess my strategy for archives is to never delete anything on my computer.

What I do is open up a new Word document and brainstorm. Otherwise I'll forget and lose an idea.
For instance I'll come up with a punch line and work backward.
There was an homage to Dr. Suess contest so I thought of the ending and wrote:



I've travelled the world and seen Greeches and Sneeches,
Under the ocean rode Fweepches and Kleeches.

I've grown crops and crops of Glops, Skkops and Yops,
And snuck up upon the fiercest of Vrops.

I noticed while tending my Hair Konsense herds,
It's really quite easy to rhyme nonsense words.

I've found a site where hacks and decent writers writers can work on ideas.


----------



## DrakeB

Link if you don't mind? I've been known to toss around some amateur work as well. You should have written Jabberwocky.

Edit: I like Haiku, they're easy for simple minds like me. Let's see if I can remember one off the top of my head.

Pen, paper apart;
Separate they make nothing,
Together make art.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I do remember doing wallpaper once. About 9 or 10 yrs ago. I think it was a hallway and a bathroom. I'm sure I did it pretty slowly, but the job did turn out well. I doubt I used proper technique or followed all the rules, regimen, etc. I just really, really hated it and found it painfully difficult so I just decided I'd never do it again. Sadly, I'm incredibly stubborn so I'm very sure I'll be sticking to that decision. Kind of like when I said I'd never work off 40' ladders again a couple of years ago.


----------



## Underdog

Wildbill7145 said:


> I do remember doing wallpaper once. About 9 or 10 yrs ago. I think it was a hallway and a bathroom. I'm sure I did it pretty slowly, but the job did turn out well. I doubt I used proper technique or followed all the rules, regimen, etc. I just really, really hated it and found it painfully difficult so I just decided I'd never do it again. Sadly, I'm incredibly stubborn so I'm very sure I'll be sticking to that decision. Kind of like when I said I'd never work off 40' ladders again a couple of years ago.


If it's not fun, and if I can do something that IS fun and make just as much money...

I've seen materials that I could get a coordinated guy to hang on the first day. It's the being prepared for anything part.

I don't hang stairwells anymore. I used to say I'd never hang foils again but I broke that rule. They make some of them better now though.

I've run into a few people that have hung paper "once"... lol.
And the favorite joke of married people I hear is when they recount stories of when they tried to hang wallpaper together.
They say if they could get through that, they can get through anything.


----------



## Underdog

DrakeB said:


> Link if you don't mind? I've been known to toss around some amateur work as well. You should have written Jabberwocky.
> 
> Edit: I like Haiku, they're easy for simple minds like me. Let's see if I can remember one off the top of my head.
> 
> Pen, paper apart;
> Separate they make nothing,
> Together make art.


Ha, maybe Dr. Suess stole from Lewis Carrol.

That's a good Haiku. My son only talks on his Facebook in Haiku. A while back I would put them on my photographs. Makes a mediocre picture a little more interesting. Kind of like converting them to black and white.

I'll PM you so we don't derail this thread any worse.


----------



## Wildbill7145

The one thing I do remember enjoying about hanging wallpaper that day was that it only ever took one coat.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Where'd that old retired guy go?


Didn't he go somewhere to do something or other?


----------



## chrisn

Underdog said:


> The quote I'm doing today, just now, is for six shelves and nine drawers, and sides, top and bottom of a silver closet. The material is that anti-tarnish silver lining stuff.
> 
> Let's see a painter do that!
> 
> And in the painter's defense, I once told a homeowner I could paint a niche wall, about 50 sq. ft..
> Had to apologize for being so cocky. To this day I don't know what I did wrong. Could've been my prep, my choice of roller nap; point is I DON'T KNOW.
> 
> I want to see a painter hang a bedroom wall with a 5'x3' window with non-woven material and come out alright on the other side.
> Or hang an angled ceiling and make the ceiling line match when you get to the mismatch.
> 
> Or be able to hang an 8 roll room with 6 rolls.
> 
> Best I can do Chrisn.


I would not want to do that:no:


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> I would not want to do that:no:


 I feel for my designers. They got an estimate from an upholsterer that was too outrageous.
I have a hard time saying no.


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> If it's not fun, and if I can do something that IS fun and make just as much money...
> 
> I've seen materials that I could get a coordinated guy to hang on the first day. It's the being prepared for anything part.
> 
> I don't hang stairwells anymore. I used to say I'd never hang foils again but I broke that rule. They make some of them better now though.
> 
> I've run into a few people that have hung paper "once"... lol.
> And the favorite joke of married people I hear is when they recount stories of when they tried to hang wallpaper together.
> They say if they could get through that, they can get through anything.


You've run into another for whom once was enough. :yes:




Underdog said:


> Ha, maybe Dr. Suess stole from Lewis Carrol.
> 
> That's a good Haiku. My son only talks on his Facebook in Haiku. A while back I would put them on my photographs. Makes a mediocre picture a little more interesting. Kind of like converting them to black and white.
> 
> I'll PM you so we don't derail this thread any worse.


Derailing threads is a time honored tradition here, UD. Do it for SR...where ever he is.:thumbup:


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> The rest of you wall paper guys could chime in here you know.:yes:


Sorry I'm late to the party. I just met with two new (to me) designers today in their show room. The paperhanger they have used in the past is no longer available. The first thing I noticed in their shop was the installation job in their foyer. Sub par at best. I didn't say anything, they will notice the difference once they see my work. Anyone can hang paper.......some do it well.


----------

